# 5w3d: Off & On Spotting, very faint symptoms



## wahinegir1

After 2+ years of trying,3 pregnancies and 3 miscarriages, we finally have our BFP via IUI (3rd attempt).

14dpiui Beta: 243
16dpiui Beta: 479
21dpiui Beta: 2421


On 12dpiui, I had some light, watery brown spotting for over 24 hours. Then 19dpiui same thing. This morning (24dpiui) it happened again, except a little darker brown and not so much as the other times. DH & I didn't have sex until 22dpiui nor have I had a pelvic exam yet.

I went to the dr this morning because the spotting finally happened on a weekday. He did an u/s which showed 2 sacs (but we could only see something in one of them). He said that he really couldn't tell what was going on, but it doesn't look like a m/c.

I am frightened because our first pregnancy (Dec 2010) ended at about 6 weeks due to (what I believe was) a blighted ovum. (At 6 week u/s there was only a sac and my Beta was around 400) That m/c carriage began with brown spotting and by the next day I had a terrible headache and the bleeding began.

This pregnancy, I am very tired and constipated and maybe always a little too hot/warm; other than that I have no other symptoms (no sore/full bb's, no nausea).

Mostly I am concerned about the off & on spotting. At 12dpiui, maybe that was leftover implantation blood. No clue about what happened for the 19dpiui. Perhaps it was sex for this round, but I can't see why it started 2 days later and it comes & goes.:shrug:

Any advice/personal experience is greatly appreciated. I have my next ultrasound on Oct 22 (35dpiui, almost 7 weeks) and of course until then I am freaking out about it.

Thanks.


----------



## wahinegir1

I woke up this morning to a large spot of red blood filling about 1/3 of my pantyliner.

When I went to the bathroom, the water also had a tinge of red. When I wiped there wasn't anything and when I put in my suppository, there was nothing on my finger.

My dr's group is not a patient one. I don't know if they will see me if I go back. Additionally, we are leaving for the weekend - all our reservations are paid in full.

I don't want to go. I am terrified.


----------



## MrsPhez

wahinegir1 said:


> I woke up this morning to a large spot of red blood filling about 1/3 of my pantyliner.
> 
> When I went to the bathroom, the water also had a tinge of red. When I wiped there wasn't anything and when I put in my suppository, there was nothing on my finger.
> 
> My dr's group is not a patient one. I don't know if they will see me if I go back. Additionally, we are leaving for the weekend - all our reservations are paid in full.
> 
> I don't want to go. I am terrified.

Couldn't read and run, really feel for your situation. Hopefully it's nothing serious, try and rest as much as you can. Have you got any cramps? Seeing blood can be quite normal in early preg. :hugs:


----------



## flwrgrdnmom

How are you?? Praying things are good.


----------



## MrsPhez

Yes, how are you? Did you go away over the weekend? Hope all is well
:flower:


----------



## wahinegir1

Just going through some of my older posts and came across this one.

As you can see, as of today (Feb 19, 2013), I am 24 weeks along with a baby girl on the way!

This pregnancy started out as twins; one was very healthy & developing normally the other still did not have a heartbeat at 8 weeks along. We found out at 10 weeks that the twin was lost.

It turns out I have been having recurring subchorionic hematomas during the pregnancy. That is what this was, then I had another around week 13. Was prescribed bed rest both times. 

This pregnancy is not without other issues - I have found out that we are dealing with a single umbilical artery as well as I am passing a high amount of protein in my urine. I am going back for tests this week to find out whatever we can.

I always hated finding posts with no resolutions, that is why I am updating this one. Best of luck to all!


----------



## MrsPhez

It'w unusual to congratulate and say sorry for your loss in one post but here it is. Great news about the surviving twin, even though it's not plain sailing for any of you. There is hope!
I miscarried shortly after that post. We're OK and trying again. Already having a son really helps and actually makes you realise what little miracles these babies are.
Wishing you all the best for your little one, thanks for the update x


----------

